
Ask HN: How do you balance side project time? - ralston
I currently have a FT job (thankfully isn&#x27;t too taxing), but I also have several side projects that I&#x27;m working on (browser extension, autonomous trading bot, and just general learning as well). I&#x27;m getting to a point where I don&#x27;t exactly know how to balance my time between all of my side projects. I&#x27;m equally interested in all of them, it&#x27;s just that I&#x27;m not sure how much time I should be allocating to each per-day&#x2F;per-week. I recently read on HN about the &quot;15-minute&quot; rule, where you spend 15 minutes on each so that you don&#x27;t commit too much or burnout -- anyone else have any other suggestions?<p>What do you do?
======
jf22
In the six years I've been doing side projects I've learned that only having
one project makes everything a billion times easier.

See one to completion, then move to the next.

------
q-base
Focus on one project outside your FT job, otherwise you will spread too thin
and have too much overhead deciding which to work on. Use some time to
prioritize/select the one you want to do the most or which has the most
potential and then give it all for a few months. Then you can re-iterate. But
be wary of perfection paralysis. Ship/get something out the door. Even if it
is not perfect. Commit.

And with that said. Don't be afraid to scrap a bad idea. But set ambitious
time frames and ship. Then you do not have to worry about the next idea
creeping in and stealing the show.

------
dsaavy
While others suggested only doing one side project until completion (which is
an overall good strategy), I know the feeling of having tons of exciting
ideas/side projects that you just don't want to completely put aside. My
strategy has made some compromises on the overall completion date, but
scratches the itch I have to work on different projects.

Basically, I spend one month focusing on a single project so that I get good
mental focus for the month and then am able to feel like I'm still doing
multiple side projects in a reasonable amount of time. Additionally, when I
come back around to the same project a few months later, I have a fresh
perspective along with some (hopefully) new skills or skill levels. That's how
I find a balance.

Per day, I basically just work however long I feel like it. If I have plans
with friends or want to work out or something I just go do it. Makes it low
pressure and let's me make sure I'm always enjoying doing my side project
work.

------
goatherders
I think that you have to set expectations. Lots of side projects can be
managed but what are you trying to accomplish? When I left my FT job 4 months
ago I started three businesses. One got a lot of traction very quickly. I shut
the other two and focus completely on the one that took off.

~~~
ralston
I like this idea of setting concrete goals.

------
togusa2017
I usually do like 2 hours a week. I look forward for those hours. It's like my
mind is racing against time and it's long enough time to finish and accomplish
something.with 15 mins I sometimes find it hard to get in the right mindset

~~~
ralston
I like this idea. Limit the time you give yourself, so that in that
(relatively) small amount of time, you actually get things done and don't
screw around. A slight take on the (time) scarcity principle.

------
muzani
Try this instead - work on them for 15-30 minutes a day, fixed. Keep to it for
about a month. Find out which one you naturally focus on more. Which gets you
excited?

Split focus kills motivation faster than anything.

------
mapster
I've been farming the development work out, so I can focus on the design,
functionality and big picture items.

